# FEIE "Proof"



## DigitalExpat (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey all,

I have been living/working in Montreal (US company), and as far as tax year 2014, I plan on claiming the FEIE based on the physical presence test (the 12 month period going from Jan-Dec). I will be returning to the US in summer 2015 so I will only claim it one tax return. I am aware of the exact requirements, "full days", etc. but was wondering as to what I can do to best gather all the proof/justification as I go along in the event I will be audited. I know my personal journal won't be enough.

I had originally planned on getting CBP and CBSA crossing-history but when I do visit the US it's by land, and they stated they don't always keep a record of each crossing. I am saving all cell phone bills/credit card statements which show calls and charges originating in Canada, but was curious on what else I can do to ease any potential audit-pain. I've heard they have fought vigorously to deny people the exclusion based on a day or two of non-compliance, so I want to be sure I can account for it all. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you return to the US in the summer of 2015, you should still be able to claim the FEIE for the period Jan 1 to your return date in 2015, based on your prior presence outside the US.

Generally, if you're working outside the US, you only need to "prove" your employment and residence - less the days you have traveled to the US (which you document on your form 2555).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DigitalExpat (Mar 23, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you return to the US in the summer of 2015, you should still be able to claim the FEIE for the period Jan 1 to your return date in 2015, based on your prior presence outside the US.
> 
> Generally, if you're working outside the US, you only need to "prove" your employment and residence - less the days you have traveled to the US (which you document on your form 2555).
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks for your prompt reply. Maybe I'm just over thinking it. I feel I'll be audited and the IRS will basically say, "account for 330 days outside of the US." That's why I'm going nuts!


----------

